# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  AntiVir - HEUR/Malware

## Andrey

AntiVir 7.2.0.49 12.08.2006 HEUR/Malware -> В off-line выдаёт конкретное название вируса!!!  :Smiley: 
Fortinet 2.82.0.0 12.10.2006 suspicious 
Panda 9.0.0.4 12.09.2006 Suspicious file 

Ложное срабатывание на файл xp-AntiSpy.exe (программа xp-AntiSpy V3.96-2, русская версия):
http://xp-antispy.org/

P.S.: И не надо думать, что я так не люблю AntiVir (это одна из лучших бесплатных программ), просто в последнее время очень много ложных срабатываний, как и у любого другого бесплатного антивируса (avast!)  :Wink:  . Впрочем, у платных тоже глюков не меньше.  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

